# SE Study Materials



## McEngr (Sep 30, 2011)

In looking at the study list of material specifications on the NCEES website, I notice that ACI 318-05, ACI 530-05, IBC 2006, and LRFD Bridge design up to 2008 interim revisions are part of the list.

Does anyone know with some confidence that these (or others not mentioned) will change for April 2012? Thanks!


----------



## McEngr (Oct 5, 2011)

McEngr said:


> In looking at the study list of material specifications on the NCEES website, I notice that ACI 318-05, ACI 530-05, IBC 2006, and LRFD Bridge design up to 2008 interim revisions are part of the list.
> Does anyone know with some confidence that these (or others not mentioned) will change for April 2012? Thanks!



As of 12:13 PM Pacific Time on October 5th, I have 93 views and no comments. Please - if someone has an answer, please don't hesitate to respond. I'm actually a little annoyed at NCEES that they aren't allowing people more time to study with the correct materials. I work at an employer that will not help me pay for this venture, so it would be nice to budget the expense of this blasted thing too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't say for sure if they will update the codes or not, but I had a similar question about the exam when it was first announced and my email to the NCEES was answered very quickly with the information. Try contacting them.

Good luck!


----------



## McEngr (Oct 5, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> I can't say for sure if they will update the codes or not, but I had a similar question about the exam when it was first announced and my email to the NCEES was answered very quickly with the information. Try contacting them.
> Good luck!


Thanks BLE!


----------



## CRNewsom (Oct 6, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say for sure if they will update the codes or not, but I had a similar question about the exam when it was first announced and my email to the NCEES was answered very quickly with the information. Try contacting them.
> ...


If you're going to contact them, I will be patient and see what they tell you so that they are not inundated with the same question. That is, only if you post their response on here.

Thanks,

CRN


----------



## jillhill (Oct 10, 2011)

I contacted them a while back, they are updating the codes,


----------



## yaseen (Oct 10, 2011)

NCEES needs to give us at least 1 year advance notice before they change a code and 2 years would be ideal. I decided to study at least 1 year before taking my PE (Civil) and plan to do the same for my SE.


----------



## McEngr (Oct 10, 2011)

I called NCEES. Tim Miller is who I was referred to. He is out of the office until Wednesday and I'm told he will call me back with the information on Wednesday. I agree with the above poster: they need to give more time to allow examinees to purchase updated codes if necessary. I have been tabbing ACI 318-05, ACI 530-05, and the AASHTO 2008 LRFD stuff thinking that I will be well prepared. I hope this is not all in vein!!! If they do change the code cycle for the exam, I will likely postpone until next October. Grrrr...!!! I don't want to take any chances with the kind of money these things are now.


----------



## ipswitch (Oct 10, 2011)

McEngr said:


> I called NCEES. Tim Miller is who I was referred to. He is out of the office until Wednesday and I'm told he will call me back with the information on Wednesday. I agree with the above poster: they need to give more time to allow examinees to purchase updated codes if necessary. I have been tabbing ACI 318-05, ACI 530-05, and the AASHTO 2008 LRFD stuff thinking that I will be well prepared. I hope this is not all in vein!!! If they do change the code cycle for the exam, I will likely postpone until next October. Grrrr...!!! I don't want to take any chances with the kind of money these things are now.


In my experience in taking tests with code updates, usually one (1) question has to deal with the updated material, but not a lot. When I take the SE, I imagine 2009 IBC will be used.

It doesn't seem logical to me for NCEES to rotate out too many references all at once.


----------



## jillhill (Oct 10, 2011)

i keep forgetting to bring my list home, as i remember, it was ACI 318, IBC, Wood, Masonry, and AASHTO that are changing,


----------



## ipswitch (Oct 11, 2011)

jillhill said:


> i keep forgetting to bring my list home, as i remember, it was ACI 318, IBC, Wood, Masonry, and AASHTO that are changing,


I'll call Tim Miller at NCEES (x-5483) to find out for myself. Changing that many code books all at once is absurd.


----------



## McEngr (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got an e-mail response:

AASHTO LRFD 2010

AISI 2007

ACI 318 2008

TMS 530 2008

IBC 2009


----------



## ipswitch (Oct 12, 2011)

McEngr said:


> I just got an e-mail response:
> 
> AASHTO LRFD 2010
> 
> ...


AASHTO LRFD 2010 is only interim revisions. I have IBC 2009, and the rest can kiss my ass. What is TMS???


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 12, 2011)

TMS - The Masonry Society. TMS 530 is ACI 530, or the masonry code.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 12, 2011)

ipswitch said:


> I have IBC 2009, and the rest can kiss my ass. What is TMS???


LOL, I almost spit out my coffee!!

You're right, there are _minor_ changes within the material codes when compared the ones used in 2006 IBC. I would say that you most likely could get by with the old ones, but they could throw you a curveball type question as usual.


----------



## McEngr (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess I have reached my quota for positive votes for the day...


----------

